# Bonus Voucher



## FANTANA (11 Sep 2022)

Have seen mention the tax free bonus will increase from €500 to €1000. Anyone know if this will apply to this year Dec 2022 or from 2023 onwards?


----------



## jpd (11 Sep 2022)

When Sinn Fein get into government, it will be every month


----------



## deadlyduck (11 Sep 2022)

The following page outlines the concessionary COVID treatment for 2022:






						Small Benefit Exemption
					

How to operate small benefit exemption benefit in kind during COVID-19




					www.revenue.ie
				




It has nothing about 2023, however.


----------



## Sconeandjam (22 Sep 2022)

Still €500 max.


----------



## imalwayshappy (26 Sep 2022)

To be increased as part of this budget tomorrow according to the Journal.


----------



## FANTANA (26 Sep 2022)

Hope it applies for 2022 and not 1st Jan 23.


----------

